# Study Schedule?



## fingerscrossed (Feb 13, 2007)

I am trying to prepare for the April 2007 exam (again!) and I am wondering if anyone has any good ideas on a schedule for getting ready for the exam by April 20?? I have CERM and a few of the 6 min solns (WR, Env, Geo) to work through. I am planning on taking the WR in the pm and also need to take the Special Survey for CA (passes Seismic.. YEA).

I am having trouble focusing and working on a schedule to prepare and I REALLY do not want to take the exam again.. so any ideas?

Thanks -


----------



## singlespeed (Feb 13, 2007)

fingerscrossed said:


> I am trying to prepare for the April 2007 exam (again!) and I am wondering if anyone has any good ideas on a schedule for getting ready for the exam by April 20?? I have CERM and a few of the 6 min solns (WR, Env, Geo) to work through. I am planning on taking the WR in the pm and also need to take the Special Survey for CA (passes Seismic.. YEA).
> I am having trouble focusing and working on a schedule to prepare and I REALLY do not want to take the exam again.. so any ideas?
> 
> Thanks -


Plan to spend 2 hours every night after work and 4 hours each, Sat. &amp; Sun.; if you do half of that you'll get 9 h/wk. Since you have already prepared once, this should probably suffice.

Here is the secret: Say hi to the spouse and kids when you get home and just relax for 1/2 hour or so; then GO STUDY!! Don't do anything else that you might be tempted to do. Perseverence, determination, and endurance all play key roles in this process.

Budget the available time based on the NCEES estimate for each area and your familiarity with the subject; you'll need to review the material you know, but don't waste time in those areas; you'll need to budget more time for the things you need to learn. If you get ahead of your schedule, then you can allow your self one day off; then hit the books hard again.

Good luck


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2007)

my 1st time I just started with the CERM and worked my way back (ended up failing)

second time, I took the NCEES Exam breakdown, and concentrated most of my time in the areas on the exam I would see in both the AM &amp; PM. (For me it was TRA, WR, &amp; GEO) I probably spent less than 10 hours on STR &amp; 15 on ENV , But I had done well on the STR part from test 1 from my failing letter (diagnostic)

I also used the ncees exam breakdown and made sure I hit every topic listed They give you everything you need to study right here ---&gt;&gt;http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe..._exam_specs.pdf

Once I identified that I needed to study my PM sections, I then:

1. Worked the Sections of the CERM for those, worked all the sample problems, and about half of the end of chapter problems

2. Once I had worked those I then did the 6 minute solutions for the AM questions, then the PM.

3. Dug up any other study book , relative textbook I could find.

Then I would repeat the steps for the other exam sections.

I would study at least 2 hours every night (most nights except Fridays) and then try and get in at least 4 hours on a Saturday or Sunday.

For me having 3 kids and a wife going back to college, I couldnt really study until the kids were asleelp, and that was usually 8:00 so by 10:00 I was really worthless as far as studying went.

Some things I did the first time that set me back were:

1. I would go to work and study, this forum didnt exist then, but just sending email, surfing the net, "doing work" ate away my study time. If you dont have a quiet house hit a library or some other environment where there aint a computer or similar distraction.

2. I signed up for a crappy study class and in the back of my mind I would say "I can study less this week because I have a 8 hour study saturday coming up" which is very far from reality. if you take a study class consider it an extra, not enough to get you buy

3. I would get the kids to bed, study for an hour, then get a snack , watch TV, and kill an hour of study time, the second time around I was more willing to give up the tv (&amp; the family)


----------

